# Καναρίνια > Διατροφή >  Ποιότητα σπόρων για σωστή υγιεινή διατροφή.

## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Αραγε....πόσο καλή ποιότητα είναι οι σπόροι που αγοράζουμε από το εμπόριο ?

Οι γνώμες είναι πολλές.

Ανοίγω το συγκεκριμένο thread για να μπορέσουμε να ακούσουμε διάφορες απόψεις και "ίσως" βοηθήσουμε ακόμα περισότερο τα πουλάκια μας.

----------


## jk21

ποιοτητα; να αποδειξω δεν μπορω τιποτα .Αλλα θα κανω μερικες ερωτησεις ρητορικες που ισως μας βαλουν σε σκεψεις 

γιατι πχ αλλη η τιμη του λιναροσπορου στα πετ και αλλο σαν τροφη για ανθρωπους; 

γιατι δεν υπαρχει κινοα στα μιγματα σπορων του εμποριου ή εστω σαν μεμονωμενος σπορος; μηπως γιατι δεν καλλιεργειται στον Καναδα; 

γιατι αναφερω τον Καναδα ; 

γιατι μια εταιρια εχει πχ σκετο κεχρι τσουβαλι πιο ακριβο ανα κιλο , οταν μιγμα σπορων αντιστοιχης ποσοτητας ειναι φθηνοτερο  , με τους περισσοτερους επιπλεον σπορους πιο ακριβους σαν μεμονωνεμενους απο το κεχρι ; τι συμβαινει και πεφτει η τιμη στο μιγμα σπορων; 


γιατι φετος το καλοκαιρι ,περισσοτερο απο καθε χρονια γεμισε ο τοπος με σπορους μαμουνιασμενους; 

γιατι εχει παρατηρηθει (μου το εχουν συχνα επισημανει μελη ) οτι υπαρχουν καποια χρονικα διαστηματα καθε χρονο (οχι τις ιδιες ημερομινιες ή εστω ευρυτερα περιοδους ) που αποτομα αυξανουν τα κρουσματα ασθενειων στα πτηνα μας; 

γιατι η συχνοτερα αναφερομενη ασθενεια στα πουλια που κατα καιρους εχουν χυθει εκατονταδες κιλα pulmosan και vetermec ,τις περισσοτερες φορες χωρις αποτελεσμα ,ειναι διαφοροι περιεργοι συριγμοι ή τσικ τσικ που κανουν τα πουλια μας; 

γιατι χρονια ολοκληρα αναμεσα στους εκτροφεις οροι σαν τους κοκκιδια , e coli ,σαλμονελλα ,ακαρεα  ,τριχομοναδες ,σκουληκια ηταν ευρυτατα διαδεδομενοι και κανεις δεν μιλουσε για candida ,ασπεργιλλο , megabacteria ; 


γιατι τα μιγματα ,πρεπει να εχουν τα περισσοτερα και μπισκοτακια εγχρωμα μεσα ,ενω αν καποιος ηθελε ας τα αγοραζε σε μια ξεχωρη συσκευασια που θα μπορουσε να εβγαινε; 


γιατι τα μιγματα με μπισκοτακια πχ γνωστης εταιριας το λεγομενο special δεν υπαρχει στα μιγματα που εχει στην ιστοσελιδα της ;

----------


## VASSILIOS

Γιατί............? 
Μήπως εσείς που η μέγιστη αγάπη σας για τα πουλάκια, αλλά και γενικά για τα ζώα, σας έκανε να εμπλουτίσετε τις γνώσεις σας σε επίπεδο καθηγητών πανεπιστήμιων ή ερευνητών, πρέπει να ανοίξετε τα ματιά σε εμάς τους ποιο άπειρους.

*Μήπως πρέπει να πέσουν οι μάσκες όλων αυτών που δηλητηριάζουν τα φιλαράκια μας?*

----------


## ninos

ωραιο θεμα ανοιξες Βασιλη. Μπραβο !!!!

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Διακρίνω πολλά "γιατί" και ανησυχώ...Δημήτρη.

πχ

Γιατί θα πρέπει να ψάξω τον κόσμο για να βρω το σωστό κεχρί για να γίνει αποδεκτό απο τα καναρίνια μου ?

Τι έχει ένα τυχαίο κεχρί του εμπορίου και δεν το προτιμούν τα πουλάκια μας ?

----------


## jk21

ΒΑΣΙΛΗ αυτο κανω ,με τροπο ,που θα μπορω (θα με αφηνουν ) και στο μελλον να το κανω ...

ουδεν κρυπτον υπο τον Ηλιον του greekbirdclub ! περιμενω περισσοτερες τοποθετησεις και τα ξαναλεμε

----------


## kostasloutraki

ειμαι νεος ακομα και ααπειρος δεν μπορω να εκφερω γνωμη... (σημερα αρχισα να ψαχνω μεμονομενους σπορους και εγω παρατηρησα αυτη την διαφορα)

----------


## jk21

το δεν το προτιμουν δεν ειναι νομος ,αλλα συχνα συμβαινει .μπορει θεμα γουστου (μη λιπαρος σπορος ) μπορει και αλλοι λογοι .... τι εχει επισης ο σπορος rape seed και δεν τον προτιμουν συχνα και τον πετανε; 

αν δεν ειναι μεταλλαγμενος εχει φουλ ερουκικο οξυ και γλυκοζιτες και αυτο σιγουρα ειναι μια εξηγηση 

αν ειναι μεταλλαγμενος ; δεν μπορω να ξερω τι καταλαβαινουν τα πουλια ,που εμεις δεν μπορουμε ...  ακομη μελετωνται οι επιπτωσεις των μεταλλαγμενων στους ανθρωπους και αυτο το ακομη ειναι σχετικο .αναρωτιεμαι μελετωνται; ή οχι; ποιος χρηματοδοτει τετοιες ερευνες για να μπορουν να γινονται;  υπαρχουν πια κρατικες ερευνες; γινεται η κρατικη υπηρεσια τροφιμων πχ βορειοαμερικανικης χωρας να βγαλει αρνητικα αποτελεσματα για τα μεταλλαγμενα; τι επιπτωσεις θα ειχε στην οικονομια της χωρας ,αν βγαινανε επικινδυνα ,οταν ολη η παραγωγη ειναι στηριγμενη σε αυτα; 


οταν η ευρωπαικη ενωση ακομα και στα φαρμακα ,βαζει περιορισμους σε υποπτα τοξικα ,μονο στην παροχη τους σε ζωα που τρωει ο ανθρωπος και στο εμποριο ζωοτροφων δεν βαζει περιορισμους στα μεταλλαγμενα ,ουτε σε αυτα που ταιζουν ζωα που τρωει ο ανθρωπος  και κυκλοφορουν ελευθερα ,πως θες να ενδιαφερθει για αυτα που ταιζουν πουλια συντροφιας; 

δεν υπαρχουν επισημα μεταλλαγμενες ζωοτροφες στην ελλαδα (ετσι μου ειχε πει καποτε γνωστος εισαγωγεας της χωρας μας στο χωρο που κινουμαστε );

http://www.soya-mills.gr/main/page1.php?id=28

Η Εταιρεία σεβόμενη το δικαίωμα των πελατών να επιλέγουν το είδος του προϊόντος που επιθυμούν προσφέρει την επιλογή μεταξύ προϊόντων που προέρχονται από Μη Γενετικά Τροποποιημένους Σπόρους (συμβατικούς σπόρους) και *από Γενετικά Τροποποιημένους Σπόρους (Γ.Τ.Ο.).*

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Τι είναι οι μεταλαγμένοι σπόροι ....και αν δεν κάνουν καλό στα πουλάκια....γιατί διακινούνται ?

----------


## jk21

ειναι σποροι που για να επιτευχθουν βελτιωμενα χαρακτηριστικα σε αυτους πχ ανθεκτικοτητα σε ασθενειες του φυτου ,βελτιωμενη θρεπτικη συσταση ,μη τοξικοτητα (πχ στο rape seed - rubsen )  ,επεμβαινει η γενετικη στο γονιδιωμα τους .το πως αυτο γινεται καθε φορα ,διαφερει .συνηθως μπαινουν και γονιδια απο ζωα .δεν γνωριζω την καθε περιπτωση σε ολους τους σπορους ,ουτε αν αυτο εχει καποια επιπτωση στους οργανισμους που τρεφονται με αυτα ,γιατι απλα οι ερευνες (οχι τυχαια ) ειναι λιγοστες και σε αρχικο σταδιο

----------


## vag21

αυτα που γραφονται εδω για μεταλλαγμενους σπορους κ.λ.π, πρεπει να αναφερονται στην συσκευασια της καθε εταιρειας.
να εχει την δυνατοτητα ο καταναλωτης να αποφασισει.
αυτο ομως δεν προκειτε να συμβει ποτε.
κοιταχτε γυρω σας ποσο καρκινος θεριζει τον κοσμο,λετε να σκεφτουν το μεταλαγμενο κεχρι ή ρουπσεν?
να ειμαστε λιγο ρεαλιστες.

----------


## geam

σωστός Βαγγο...αλλα κάποια στιγμή πρέπει να ξεστραβωθει ο κόσμος και ν´ αρχίσει να "βλέπει"....

----------


## geam

ή να του δείξουν και να του πουν....να εχει δικαίωμα επιλογής....

----------


## panos70

Γιατι αλλοι σποροι κεχρι (και σε μιγματα τροφης) σε καποιο τσουβαλι  ειναι γυαλστεροι και σε αλλο θαμποι,γιατι σε αλλα τσουβαλια τροφης αν ανακατεψεις την τροφη ειναι ποιο καθαρο το χερι σου και σε αλλα γεματο σκονες ;

----------


## tliotis

Εγώ παιδιά την τροφή beyers που αγοράζω είμαι απόλυτα ευχαριστημένος και δεν έχει ούτε σκόνη μέσα και δεν έχει πάθει κάποιο πουλάκι κάτι μέχρι στιγμής

----------


## gianniskilkis

Καλησπέρα σε όλους σας. Βασίλη το θέμα που άνοιξες δεν έχει τέλος .Ο λόγος είναι πως οι "εμπλεκόμενοι" ,για λόγους συμφερόντων ,δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να πουν αλήθειες και να ενημερώσουν τους καταναλωτές. Για τα  Γ.Τ.Π αναφέρουν πως δημιουργείται κίνδυνος στην φύση και καλά επειδή οι αυτοάμυνες των φυτών λειτουργούν αδιάκριτα σε καλούς και κακούς οργανισμούς . Δεν αναφέρουν ποτέ όμως ή περνάν στα ψιλά τις αποτυχίες των πειραμάτων τους ,ιδιαίτερα μετά πολλά - πολλά χρόνια όπως στην Αυστραλία πρόσφατα στον αρακά μετά δεκαετία περίπου, για να μην μπουν στο παιχνίδι οι ερωτήσεις του τύπου ¨τι κακό προκλήθηκε¨ ή ¨τι κυοφορείτο και πως εξασφαλίζεται η προστασία μας σε παρόμοια ανεξέλεγκτη κατάσταση¨...  Στα δικά μας τώρα ,αυτό που λέει ο Δημήτρης για έξαρση κάποιες φορές ασθενειών σε κάποια περίοδο , δεν έχει παρατηρηθεί ;;;

----------


## Nikolakas

Εξαιτίας κάποιων απο το παρόν φορουμ κατα φέρνω και βρίσκω εξαιρετικής ποιότητας σπόρους, γυαλιστερους χωρίς σκονες, απο έμπορο ο οποίος έχει αποδεδειγμένα μεγάλη και συνεχή κατανάλωση και τηρεί στοιχειώδης κανόνες καθαριότητας.

Όλα τα σακούλια είναι πάντοτε κλειστά. Στα περισσότερα πετσοπ τα έχουν ανοιχτά, έτσι γιατί είναι καλό γιαυτους να πέφτουν σκονες. 

*Δυστυχώς πιστεύω οτι τα περισσότερα προβλήματα στην ποιότητα και στην αλλοίωση των σπορων και των λοιπών τροφών, με τα οποία άσχημα επακόλουθα για τα πουλιά,  οφείλεται σε τεραστιο βαθμο στην ασχετοσυνη, στο ωχαδελφισμο και στον αντιεπαγκελματισμο που επικρατεί στο λιανεμποριο*. 

Μια βόλτα απο ένα πετσοπ που ξέρω στη Λαμπρινη θα σας πείσει. Επι μήνες τα σακιά ανοιχτά και εκτεθειμένα γεμάτα μαμουνια και έντομα.... Σιχαινεσαι και που τα βλέπεις.... Και ομως πουλάει. 

Καποιοι απο τους σπορους που πέφτουν απο το κλουβι μου καταλήγουν σε μια γλάστρα ακριβως απο κατω και βλεπω οτι το κεχρι βλαστενει. Μάλλον είναι καλοί...

----------


## tliotis

Νίκο σε βλέπω έμπορο κεχρί !!

----------


## jk21

> Καποιοι απο τους σπορους που πέφτουν απο το κλουβι μου καταλήγουν σε μια γλάστρα ακριβως απο κατω και βλεπω οτι το κεχρι βλαστενει. Μάλλον είναι καλοί...



καλοι πληρως οχι απαραιτητα .σιγουρα οχι μπαγιατικοι .σιγουρα οχι ακτινοβολημενοι .σιγουρα οχι μεταλλαγμενοι γιατι θα ηταν καποιο υβριδιο που ελαχιστα βλασταινει .οχι ομως απαραιτητα χωρις επικινδυνο βακτηριακο φορτιο

----------


## Nikolakas

> καλοι πληρως οχι απαραιτητα .σιγουρα οχι μπαγιατικοι .σιγουρα οχι ακτινοβολημενοι .σιγουρα οχι μεταλλαγμενοι γιατι θα ηταν καποιο υβριδιο που ελαχιστα βλασταινει .οχι ομως απαραιτητα χωρις επικινδυνο βακτηριακο φορτιο


Και να συμπληρώσω οτι το τρώνε κανονικά... 
Σε αντίθεση με το κεχρι που βρισκόταν μέσα σε ενα απαισιο μίγμα, μαζι με κοκκινα κίτρινα μπλε μπισκοτακια, που μου ειχαν δωσει καποτε, απο το οποίο τρωγαν μόνο τους λιπαρους.

----------


## jk21

εχεις ενα εκτεθειμενο σε βακτηρια μη μεταλλαγμενο κεχρι και ειχες ενα μεταλλαγμενο κεχρακι και μπολικες πολυχρωμες βλακειες παλιοτερα  ...

----------


## Rovaios

Είχα ακούσει παλαιότερα ότι βάζοντας τους σπόρους στην κατάψυξη για μία εβδομάδα (σκοτώνει) τα βακτήρια , ισχύει? 
Σίγουρα για το μαμούνιασμα βοηθάει το έχω δοκιμάσει .

----------


## Nikolakas

Πως ξεφοτωνεσαι τα βακτηρια, εάν υπάρχουν;; Με την κατάψυξη όπως γράφει και ο Νίκος;

----------


## jk21

οχι τα βακτηρια δεν σκοτωνονται με την καταψυξη ,αλλα μονο τα παρασιτα .οχι μονο αυτα αλλα και τα αυγα τους .παγωνει οτι υγρο εχουν μεσα τους και καταστρεφεται η κυτταρικη δομη τους . παστεριωση (αναστολη αναπτυξης ) ή  αποστειρωση (καταστροφη μικροβιων ) ,εχουμε μονο με υψηλες θερμοκρασιες και σε καποια ανω των 100 βαθμων και για αρκετα λεπτα 

κατω των 0 βαθμων ,απλα αναστελλεται προσωρινα η αναπτυξη των μικροβιων ... αλλιως οταν ξεκατεψυχαμε κρεας ,δεν θα χαλουσε στο πι και φι εκτος ψυγειου ,αλλα πολυ συντομα και εντος ψυγειου

----------


## geog87

με κατι λαμπες με υπεριωδεις ακτινοβολιες δεν πετυχαινεται αυτο Δημητρη?????

----------


## geam

οχι George.... η υπεριωδης ακτινοβολία εχω ακουσει οτι "ακυρωνει" τα πιο πολλά συστατικα των σπόρων....

----------


## jk21

ναι αυτο ειναι κατι διαφορετικο .οχι απαραιτητα υψηλη θερμοκρασια ,αλλα ακτινοβολια uv σε καταλληλο φασμα που σκοτωνει τα μικροβια ,γιατι επεμβαινει στην κυτταρικη δομη τους .η εκθεση στον ηλιο απευθειας καταμεσημερο ,επισης μπορει  να πετυχει σημαντικη μειωση του μικροβιακου φορτιου ,αν ειναι απλωμενοι οι σποροι και τους γυρισουμε (το δυνατον ) για να τους χτυπησει σε καθε πλευρα .η ακτινοβοληση ειναι μεθοδος που χρησιμοποιουν μεγαλες εταιριες και εχει θετικα ,αλλα και αρνητικα στοιχεια .το λιγοτερο αρνητικο ειναι η νεκρωση του σπορου ,που δεν του επιτρεπει να φυτρωσει αν χρειαστει και τα περισσοτερο αρνητικα προερχονται μονο αν παραβιαστουν τα ορια που θετουν διεθνεις υπηρεσιας πχ η υπηρεσια για τα τροφιμα της ευρωπαικης ενωσης .ο σπορος δεν παυει να ειναι ενας ζωντανος οργανισμος που δεν μπορουμε να ξερουμε ποσο επηρεαζεται και ποσο επηρεαζουν οι ακτινοβολημενες ουσιες του ,οποιον στην πορεια τις φαει ...

----------


## aeras

Μάλλον ψάχνουμε την γωνία στο τάλιρο
Παρακάτω παραδείγματα  για ανθρώπινη κατανάλωση
ΣΟΥΣΑΜΙ

Εντόμων βρωμιά 
( MPM-V32 )Μέσος όρος των 5% ήπερισσότερο κατά βάρος σπόρων είναι προσβεβλημένοι από έντομα ή κατεστραμμένα Μούχλα 
( MPM-V32 )Μέσος όρος των 5% ή περισσότεροκατά βάρος σπόρων αποσυντίθενται Περιττώματα θηλαστικών 
( MPM-V32 )Μέσος όρος των 5 mg ήπερισσότερο ανά περιττώματα θηλαστικών που βρέθηκαν 
Ξένες ύλες 
( MPM-V32 )Μέσος όρος των 0,5% ήπερισσότερο ξένη ύλη κατά βάρος
  ΣΙΤΑΡΙ
 Εντόμων βλάβη 
  ( MPM-V15 )
  Μέσος όρος των 32 ή περισσότερων κατεστραμμένα από  έντομα πυρήνες ανά 100 γραμμάρια


  Βρωμιά Τρωκτικό 
  ( MPM-V15 )
  Μέσος όρος των 9 mg ή περισσότερο τρωκτικού σφαιρίδια περιττώματα και / ή  θραυσμάτων σφαιρίο ανά χιλιόγραμμο



  ΑΛΕΥΡΙ ΣΙΤΟΥ
  Εντόμων βρωμιά 
  (AOAC 972.32)
  Μέσος όρος των 75 ή περισσότερα τμήματα εντόμων ανά 50 γραμμάρια


  Βρωμιά Τρωκτικό 
  (AOAC 972.32)
  Μέσος όρος από 1 ή περισσότερες τρίχες τρωκτικών ανά 50 γραμμάρια



http://www.fda.gov/food/guidancecomp.../ucm056174.htm
http://translate.google.gr/translate...ed=0CDAQ7gEwAA

----------


## aeras

Γνώμη μου, με τους σπόρους δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε και πολλά πράγματα. Να αγοράζουμε φρέσκιας σοδιάς, δοκιμή βλάστησης  80% είναι ικανοποιητικό, διατροφικά κάτω από 50% είναι άχρηστοι, το βασικό πρόβλημα με τους σπόρους είναι οι μυκοτοξίνες που προκαλούνταιαπό τους μύκητες, προαιρετικά- προληπτικά  μπορεί να βάλουμε μυκητοκτόνο στους σπόρους, κάποια γνωστή εταιρία από πληροφορίες που έχω βάζει στα μίγματα.

----------


## jk21

το θεμα ειναι πιο μυκητοκτονο και κατα ποσο ειναι ακινδυνο .... κατα τα αλλα ειμαι συμφωνος !!!

----------


## aeras

Mono-Prop (μονο-προπ)

----------


## gianniskilkis

Το έχεις χρησιμοποιήσει ποτέ και με ποια αποτελέσματα;;; Αναφέρει ότι εκλύεται ένα αέριο μετά την ανάμειξή του και σκοτώνει τα βακτήρια ,μετά όμως τι αφήνει σαν κατάλοιπο ...; Έχεις εικόνα σχετικά ;;; εντελώς πληροφοριακά επειδή δεν έχω παρατηρήσει κάτι στην τροφή...

----------


## jk21

οι μυκητες και οι μυκοτοξινες που αφηνουν ,δεν ειναι απαραιτητα διακριτοι 

το σκευασμα απο οτι βλεπω περιεχει προπιονικο οξυ

http://www.food-info.net/gr/e/e280.htm

η ουσια αυτη ειναι γνωστη σε μενα ,γιατι περιλαμβανεται σχεδον σε ολα τα ετοιμα αρτοσκευασματα και ειδικα στο αγαπημενο μου τσουρεκι σε μορφη αλατος (προπιονικο ασβεστιο )  .... ειναι συντηρητικο ,αλλα στο ανθρωπο δεν υπαρχουν καποιες ερευνες για καποια σοβαρη παρενεργεια .Για τα πουλια αναφερεται πολυ μικρη τοξικοτητα 



παρακατω κυβερνητικη αναφορα στο θεμα (απο το αντιστοιχο υπουργειο ) των ΗΠΑ 

http://www.epa.gov/oppsrrd1/REDs/fac...s/4078fact.pdf


Προπιονικό οξύ είναι ένα μυκητοκτόνο και βακτηριοκτόνο, που έχει καταχωρηθεί για τον έλεγχο
μύκητες και τα βακτήρια σε αποθηκευμένα δημητριακά, σανό, αποθηκευτικούς χώρους δημητριακών, τα απόβλητα πτηνοτροφείων,
και πόσιμο νερό για τα ζώα και τα πουλερικά. Είναι τυποποιηθεί ως υγρό
και ψεκάζεται πάνω σε κόκκους, η στρωμνή σανό, επιφάνειες περιοχή αποθήκευσης σιτηρών, και πουλερικά.
Είναι προστίθεται άμεσα στο πόσιμο νερό για ζώα και πουλερικά.
Προπιονικό οξύ είναι ένα άχρωμο, ελαιώδες, πικάντικη υγρό που εμφανίζεται φυσικά
σε ζώα και γαλακτοκομικά προϊόντα. Είναι επίσης ένα φυσιολογικό συστατικό του μεταβολισμού
στο ανθρώπινο σώμα. Οι άνθρωποι καταναλώνουν φυσικά απαντώμενες προπιονικό οξύ σε
κοινά τρόφιμα, όπως το βούτυρο και το τυρί (ελβετικό τυρί μπορεί να περιέχουν τόσο
όπως ένα τοις εκατό προπιονικό οξύ), και ως ένα πρόσθετο συστατικό σε άλλα τρόφιμα.
......

Οικολογικές επιπτώσειςΟι διαθέσιμες μελέτες δείχνουν ότι η οικοτοξικότητα προπιονικό οξύ είναι μόνο
ελαφρώς τοξικό για τα πουλιά, τα ψάρια, τα υδρόβια ασπόνδυλα και τα θηλαστικά. Δεδομένου ότι έχει
περιορισμένη χρήση σε εξωτερικούς χώρους και χαμηλής τοξικότητας, του κινδύνου για τους οργανισμούς που δεν αποτελούν στόχο είναι
αναμένεται να είναι ελάχιστη. Συνεπώς, όλες οι οικολογικές επιδράσεις απαιτήσεις δεδομένων
οι παραιτηθεί

----------


## aeras

> Το έχεις χρησιμοποιήσει ποτέ και με ποια αποτελέσματα;;; Αναφέρει ότι εκλύεται ένα αέριο μετά την ανάμειξή του και σκοτώνει τα βακτήρια ,μετά όμως τι αφήνει σαν κατάλοιπο ...; Έχεις εικόνα σχετικά ;;; εντελώς πληροφοριακά επειδή δεν έχω παρατηρήσει κάτι στην τροφή...


Το έχω χρησιμοποιήσει, δεν είδα να αφήνει κατάλοιπα, κάποιοι μύκητες μπορεί να γίνουν ορατοί σε κάποιο φάσμα φωτός.

Ανώτατο όριο καθημερινής λήψης: 
Δεν υπάρχει όριο .
Παρενέργειες: 
Δεν έχουν βρεθεί παρενέργειες στα τρόφιμα.Το προπιονικό οξύ είναι μία κανονική μικρή αλυσίδα λιπαρού οξέος και χρησιμοποιείται σε πολλές μεταβολικές δραστηριότητες του οργανισμού.
http://www.food-info.net/gr/e/e280.htm
οργανικά οξέα (όπως ιδίως προπιονικό οξύ) έχουν χρησιμοποιηθεί για δεκαετίες στην συντήρηση ζωοτροφών, προστατεύοντας ζωοτροφών από μικροβιακά και μυκήτων καταστροφή και την επεξεργασία των ζωοτροφών με οργανικό οξύ έχει αποδειχθεί ότι έχει τη δυνατότητα να μειώσει το επίπεδο μόλυνσης της σαλμονέλας σε ζωοτροφές και πουλερικά
Η χρησιμοποίηση του μυρμηκικού οξέος και προπιονικού οξέος σε συνδυασμό με 2-υδροξυ-4-μεθυλο-θειο βουτανοϊκό οξύ (HMTBa) στο πόσιμο νερό και τροφή έχουν αποδειχθεί να είναι μια πρακτική και αποτελεσματική παρέμβαση αγροκτήματος για τη μείωση της συχνότητας εμφάνισης, αποικιών και της αποβολής του Ε coli, Salmonella και Campylobacter σε πουλερικά
http://en.engormix.com/MA-poultry-in...759/141-p0.htm
http://translate.google.gr/translate...=0CEcQ7gEwAzgK

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Τα σουπερ μαρκετ εχουν τα τροφιμα βιολογικης καλιεργειας χωριστα απο αυτα της οργανικης καλιεργειας,
να υποθεση κανεις οτι το κανουν λογω του οτι ειναι πιο υγιεινα τα  βιολογικα και πιο ακριβα για τον ιδιο λογο.
Δυο κατηγοριες μονον υπαρχουν;;;
οφελημα και λιγοτερο οφελημα;;
Αυτα για τα οποια ο ανθρωπος για αλλη μια φορα βιαζει την φυση για να τα παραγει επεμβαινωντας στο DNA των σπορων,δηλαδη στην ιδια την ζωη και το μελλον της στον πλανητη 
με προφαση να ταισει τους πεινασμενους,χωρις να ειναι σιγουρος για τις συνεπειες και τα μελλοντικα προβληματα που θα δημιουργηθουν,
μηπως θα επρεπε να φερουν *σημανση* για να ξεχωριζουν απο τα αλλα;;;;;;; 

Μηπως αν απαιτηθη σημανση μεινουν μονον δυο κατηγοριες τροφιμων;; βιολογικων ,και γεννετικα τροποποιημενων;;;
Ποιος νοιαζετε σημερα στην (φτωχη) Ελλαδα ,το μονον που ενδιαφερει ειναι το φτηνο, εστω και μη αναγνωρησημο,
ετσι ταϊζωνται οι φτωχοι λαοι,για αυτο την ερευνα των Γ/Μ την χρηματοδωτει η παγκοσμια τραπεζα και το ΔΝΤ;
Για να ταϊσει η να δημιουργηση φτωχους;;;

Ως αν αφορα τα πουλια παρουσιαζουν και αρνηση και ευπαθεια κατα την γνωμη μου οταν κατ'αναγκη τρεφωνται με Γ/Μ τροφες,
ογκους, μολυνσεις ,ηπατικα προβληματα,και αλλες ασθενειες που ηταν πολυ σπανιες στο παρελθον,
ποια αποδειξη ειναι ισχυροτερη του οτι δεν τρωνε τον καναροσπορο τα καναρια.

----------

